# Eating Strike



## Chloedancer (Mar 13, 2008)

Do any of your dogs ever go on eating strikes? The last few days my female Chloe has been refusing to eat. She will finally give in at some point and eat but not all of it.

She has been on raw for a month but she use to do this on kibble at times. I would try everything, wetting the food, etc. Usually if I would add canned food, gravy, etc., she would eat. She would go through this and then suddenly get over it and eat normally again.

Currently, since they just started raw a month ago, I am up to chicken, turkey, beef, pork, mackeral, and chicken or beef liver. I was introducing slow due to her skin problems. She had finally put weight back on and is looking good so I hate for her to continue this and lose weight again. Eik, on the other hand, would eat his and hers if I allowed him to. He's a glutton! He will sneak in her crate and look for leftovers after meals, lol.

So, I was just wondering if any one else has this issue with any of their dogs? :headbang:


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

All the time...with all the dogs. Sometimes it is one at a time and other times it's all of them at once. I have no idea what sparks it but I don't worry about it, they eventually give in and eat and tend to go back to normal awhile before it starts all again. I will say they do eat less in the summer months when it's hot.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

My 10 month old male is doing it right now


----------



## Chloedancer (Mar 13, 2008)

Glad to hear its not uncommon. I have no idea why, either. When she was sick and had the major yeast infection going on (still does a little), she ate like a pig and was hungry all the time. 

It is strange how they go through this sporadically. She sits there and stares at her food, looking all unhappy, lol.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Mauser only does it when Kaynya goes in heat. 

If any of the rest of my dogs turned their nose up at their food I'd be rushing them to the ER vet!! 

Well, maybe not right away but it would be a strong sign that something was wrong.

But that's just MY dogs - little pigs that they are.


----------

